# GE plant/ aquarium bulb?



## chomper149 (Dec 16, 2011)

btw picked it up from walmart. f15t8 GE plant/ aquarium


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

I had poor results growing amazon sword, egeria densa and aponogetons with the light. Never again. Sylvania bulbs are nice, bright and cheap.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Get a chroma 50 by GE, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

If it is the 9325K, then its a quite nice bulb. Color is odd, and you can't really "define" it's spectrum well for our use by the effective temperature. It grows plants well and makes reds pop.

Here is an old thread on them
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/723-9325k-difference.html


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Welcome back Gomer!

This is not the GE 9325K bulb. My experiences trying these years and years ago are similar to what steven posted. They also turned from an initial pink to a muddy brown tone in short time. And then went into the trash. Not sure if they are better nowadays.

There are good pink plant grow bulbs out there, like the Colormax you mentioned, but the daylight bulbs from say Phillips or Sylvania work just fine and make your tank look a bit brighter.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Wasserpest said:


> Welcome back Gomer!
> 
> This is not the GE 9325K bulb. My experiences trying these years and years ago are similar to what steven posted. They also turned from an initial pink to a muddy brown tone in short time. And then went into the trash. Not sure if they are better nowadays.
> 
> There are good pink plant grow bulbs out there, like the Colormax you mentioned, but the daylight bulbs from say Phillips or Sylvania work just fine and make your tank look a bit brighter.


Not to mention how much better fish look in daylight colored bulbs. Guppies, bettas and even corys look better far away from those bulbs...

When i ran mine, it was over a 29 gallon tank with a full spectrum aqueon bulb. If you looked at the sides, there was a clear red and purple beam from either lights... Gross...


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks and thanks for the update :-D I got a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I used those plant gro bulbs about 20 years ago, but it was over a 125 gallon tank, as part of an 8 bulb array of mixed bulbs. I liked them in that mix. I changed half the bulbs about every 6 months then.


----------

